# I can't stop taking pictures...HELP!!!!...



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

This is what you get when you have company who wants to help you take pictures.....right:blink:....Tink is scared to death and the girls are watching him. :blink::smilie_tischkante: - get away from us!!!!!! :w00t:
View attachment 87461



Here's Abbey who takes herself way too serious...and miss Ava in the background.
View attachment 87462



All three munchkins
View attachment 87463



oh, I forgot the reason I was taking pictures was because the girls have matching dresses on today :blush:
View attachment 87464



Awww, look at these two perfect posers....:wub:
View attachment 87465



And - look at Ava's profile....I love it. Well, I love every inch of her actually.
View attachment 87466


Ok, now go out and have a great Saturday!!!!! :chili::chili:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Pat I love the A team. Great pictures!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I've decided .....Avas haircut is awesome! I loved it the first time but now I love it even more! All your babies are so cute and I just love that Tink.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

wonderful and precious pictures. this one is soooo cute









I want to kiss that little nose :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hahaha adorable pics. Abbie is so not into it. Ava looks precious in her little pink dress.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

They all look so adorable. Very pretty little pink dresses.
I love Ava's profile shot :wub:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Pat, you have to have company around more often to make you take more pix. Lovely, beautiful shots. All of them. So cute in those dresses and that profile photo of Ava must go in a frame.:wub::wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pat, I love all your babies!! :wub::wub::wub::wub:Abbie and Ava look so darling in matching outfits! 

You take the best family portraits. I don't know how you get all four looking at you. I only have two and I can only ever get one to cooperate at a time. :blink:


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Such good little posers! Even Tink got into the action


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I love it seeing all the happy faces


----------



## nostresstoday (Nov 10, 2009)

I love the pictures. I love seeing the "A" team. Cute dresses!

Darlene and MiLey


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

please don't stop taking pics! I can't get enough of your gorgeous and loving gang. So will you be dressing Ava and Abbey alike more often? They look so cute together.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Pat, just LOVE your babies. And don't come for us to help for you to stop taking pics of your gorgeous, precious gang, NOPE. We won't MORE!!!!

Love them Pat!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

all your babies look so great!!:wub::wub:
glad you cant stop taking pics!!!:chili::chili:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Please don't stop taking pictures, Pat! Your A-Team looks gorgeous in the pink dresses!
Love that profile pic of Ava so much, what a tiny doll face she has! :wub:

Alexandra


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

CUTENESS overload!!! I LOVE your crew: The A team + T :wub::wub::wub::wub: OMG in that first picture, their faces speak your caption/description to it. Bless their hearts :tender: 

Arch, Ava and Abby look darling in these pictures :wub: awwwh @ Tink's face..I wish that I can reach him through my screen, hug and shower him with kisses.

The girls look awesome in their matching dresses...I don't have two malts of the same gender. Now I am starting to wonder, would I prefer to let them wear the same outfits or different. Whichi do you prefer, Pat? or is it the same/doesn't matter? Makes me wanna get another female to learn about my preference to this (when it comes to my malts) :HistericalSmiley: I know that as a child, I hated it when mum got my younger sister the same stuff as mine LOL but I find/see it soooooo CUTE to see two malt-sister wearing the same; I also find/see it sooooo cool to see two human sisters do the same now (as long as it is not my sister and I). I can just imagine, getting a second female, dressing her up exactly like Crystal, then having my own mum comment on how I hated it when she did that to me and sister  My only hope will be that she will forget about it...



The A Team said:


> Ok, now go out and have a great Saturday!!!!! :chili::chili:


Well, Saturday is almost over here. It is almost bed time. I am here for my bed time reading  thanks for making my night with these precious pictures


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

You have such a beautiful bunch of fluffbutts! I love them all! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Help you stop taking pictures??!!?!?!?! I don't think so - if you ever stop then we'll have to have an intervention!!!!

Pat, the kids look great!!! 

Linda


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Pat now you make me feel quilty, think I better take a few pics today.
I love the babies, that first picture of all 4 is precious, Tink looks so thrilled:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, Pat, if you feel that taking pictures has really become a problem, I'll be happy to take that camera off your hands. I mean, what are friends for, if they're not looking out for eachother? LOL


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

The A team is really A++++ I love them...they are real posers too and I love the matching dresses too. Too cute!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Great pictures, you lucky they pose that way. Alex makes it a point not to look at me when I want to take a picture.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, how cute are they!!! Love Ava and Abbie's matching dress!!! I can't say enough how much I love Ava's new haircut. She is just precious......love all your babies!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Beautiful furry family!!!! I love all 4 of them!!


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Great pics! Your kids look fantastic. The girls are so stylish in their matching dresses :wub: :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

TheMalts&Me said:


> CUTENESS overload!!! I LOVE your crew: The A team + T :wub::wub::wub::wub: OMG in that first picture, their faces speak your caption/description to it. Bless their hearts :tender:
> 
> Arch, Ava and Abby look darling in these pictures :wub: awwwh @ Tink's face..I wish that I can reach him through my screen, hug and shower him with kisses.
> 
> ...


Well, I've enjoyed dressing Archie and Abbey in boy/girl versions of the same outfit, but two girls.....:wub::wub:.....it's so much fun to dress them alike!!! Maybe it's because I've always wanted two little girls. never actually dreamed I really would. :aktion033: So now, i'll probably go broke trying to get them four matching outfits!!! :w00t:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Great pictures, Pat. Love Ava's haircut!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

What a precious group of little munchkins. I've always wondered if our fluffs think we look silly when we stand there holding a black box to our face & making silly noses. But oh well, long as we get our pictures.lol Love those little matching dresses.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, the pics are great!! The first one is hysterical ... the way the girls are looking the other way from Tink. That just cracked me up!!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well of course you can't stop taking pics! Who could with those gorgeous faces? I say stop fighting it. In fact, stop doing anything else all together except take pics of your precious babies and sharing them here on SM with us!

That Ava and Archie really do know how to strike a pose! :wub:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

tooo cute!!!!!


----------



## angelgirl599 (Apr 8, 2009)

Love pics of the A team (and Tink!) 

Glad to see Miss Ava dressed up now that her coat is shorter! Love your babies, Pat!


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

great pictures! I lol'd at Abbey's serious look. Annmarie (Buttercup) has always accused Toto of having a perpetual concerned look on his face. And in the 3 munchkins pic, Ava should be saying "I'm just the baby, gotta' love me".


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Well for heaven's sake Pat who could stop taking picture with four babies as lovely as yours. Ok so Tink has issues but he's still cute!!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Love the photos, Pat!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

*Addicted?*

:w00t: Addicted (a-dik-tid) 1. doing or using something as a habit or compulsively. 2.devoted to something as a hobby or interest. OF COURSE we all at SM are addicted to this breed. So not being able to stop taking pictures is just NORMAL for SM people! Some of us are a little more technology challenged or we would be doing the same... Jeanne


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Silkmalteselover said:


> :w00t: Addicted (a-dik-tid) 1. doing or using something as a habit or compulsively. 2.devoted to something as a hobby or interest. OF COURSE we all at SM are addicted to this breed. So not being able to stop taking pictures is just NORMAL for SM people! Some of us are a little more technology challenged or we would be doing the same... Jeanne


ok then. That must be why I also can't stop kissing them....:thumbsup:

gotcha!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

OMG Pat what great pictures! Even Tink is in them. I just love your babies. They are each so different from the others and precious in their own right. I love each and every one of them. They are beautiful too which only adds to their "addictiveness". Thanks for sharing their pictures and keep 'em coming.


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Gosh, how could you not want to take pictures of them all the time...they are all adorable!


----------



## Tiger's Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

your a-team is looking picture perfect -every one of them . . .I bet you are now enjoying dressing up both girls now that they have been "trimmed" down . . .I have to say that AVA's hair is pure perfection :wub: - I bet you are so very happy with this new hair style of hers . . I can't wait for SeRi to have that same cut when she is older :chili:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Your little ones are so so so so so GORGEOUS:grouphug: ! I want to hug them all !!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures, Pat! The whole crew looks adorable!:wub::wub::wub::wub: 

I am always amazed how tiny Ava looks next to Abbey, Archie, and even cutie pie Tink. How much does Ava weigh now? About four pounds? She is such a love bug! But, then all of your babies are precious!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Ava's profile picture is so pretty, very dramatic. I love it.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Gorgeous pictures, Pat! The whole crew looks adorable!:wub::wub::wub::wub:
> 
> I am always amazed how tiny Ava looks next to Abbey, Archie, and even cutie pie Tink. How much does Ava weigh now? About four pounds? She is such a love bug! But, then all of your babies are precious!:wub::wub::wub::wub:


 
Marie, Ava is just exactly 3 lbs. no more, no less. and yes, she's a lot smaller than the rest of the crew!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i love seeing pics of ur quad!!! they all look so cute and tink too , n love the pink dresses!


----------

